# cyst?



## jenn (Dec 29, 2010)

On New Year's eve, I was petting Henry & felt a small bump on his snout. Thought it might be a tick at first. Long story short, I took him to the vet & he told me it could just be an irritated hair follicle & if it didn't go away after a week of putting neosporin on twice day, to bring it back for a cystology. Could be a benign cyst. Henry's only 3.... Anyone had experiences with these sort of cysts? Really hoping it's just nothing but always paranoid where Henry's health is concerned :sad:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My Luke had a little cysts on his side when he was a year 1/2 old I had it removed to be safe and he has never had one again.


----------



## jenn (Dec 29, 2010)

good to hear...


----------

